

The Moment You Realize That People Like You, But They Don’t Like Your Startup - robbiea
http://robbieabed.com/the-moment-you-realize-that-people-like-you-but-they-dont-like-your-startup/

======
da02
This reminded me of the formation of "The Rotters" band:

Instead of saying: "We are forming a band and looking for a drummer." they
changed it to: "We have a band and need a drummer."

The second approach worked for them, while the first failed.

At the risk of being obnoxious: The client(s) sounds like a bunch of airheads.
They were too dumb to see they are getting the same product with slightly
different packaging. They remind me of my idiot relatives and their retail
buying habits. But, at least you are making more money to put with garbage
like that.

